# DM-past info



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Wasn't there a sticky a while ago (from Majorie?) on DM with Dr. Clemmons' info. Where did it go?








Anyone still have the links? Thanks!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

There was a sticky- perhaps it was trimmed when they did board work last.

Here's her website 

http://www.mzjf.com/main.htm


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Great! Thanks so much, Natalie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I just put this thread in the sticky index so that we will be able to find the link when needed.


----------

